# Those Masons are all around us.



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

Last night I get a text message from my brother  pretty much saying - The Masons are all around us ain't they.

He also included a phone with his text





Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

I wonder if a token gets you a 2 for 1 offer? (jk)


----------



## Txmason (Nov 29, 2013)

Haha! Too funny! Wonder what other things we are in to...

Perhaps we need a franchise!l


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

I guess i should explain that when i said brother i meant my blood brother.

Flamed Grilled healthy Mason Burgers, making men better. 

Oh I can see the conspiracy nuts going off on this one. What's in the "secret" sauce.


----------



## John Schnitz (Nov 29, 2013)

Any body notice the position. Of the square.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BroBook (Nov 29, 2013)

John Schnitz said:


> Any body notice the position. Of the square.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



Rare


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BrinkJ (Nov 29, 2013)

It does make me wonder...  Why that position?  Did he not make it/is he not affiliated and doesn't know?


Bro John
MM, Elmore Lodge #30

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

I guess he had it designed by a graphic artist and paid no attention to its position. One would think that if he was going to use it, he would of paid attention to detail. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## John Schnitz (Nov 29, 2013)

The brother I taught all his work  who presented me this one night at the house right before our studies he had a gentleman that made it for me who was not a brother

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

It's a lovely gift and I'm sure it means a lot to you that your student wanted something made from scratch, something unique to show his appreciation. That's what really counts in the gift 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## John Schnitz (Nov 29, 2013)

Brother I like of cried over the gift. It sits on my mantle above the fireplace

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 29, 2013)

John Schnitz said:


> Brother I like of cried over the gift. It sits on my mantle above the fireplace
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



That is awesome


----------



## John Schnitz (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Bro.  Darren

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 30, 2013)

John Schnitz said:


> Any body notice the position. Of the square.




I guess it means that ANY Mason can enjoy one!  :wink:


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm guessing he went to a graphics artist and said I want the S&C and to incorporate a burger. Loved what he saw and didn't look at it in detail. 




Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 30, 2013)

Brother Darren!  

Do you Aussies actually check that closely when someone slides a burger into your grips?

Wild Bill_Lins and I can tell you that folks "up here" in Texas don't give them a second glance.

Tex-a-GUNs are already contemplating the hand-eye-lip coordination necessary to dowse than first mouth full down with a Lone Star, Fosters, or whatever is within striking distance.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 30, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Brother Darren!
> 
> Do you Aussies actually check that closely when someone slides a burger into your grips?



I have no idea my Brother, but when i glanced upon the S&C for the first time during my initiation, I did not pay attention to its configuration or position and nobody revealed or related to me the differences as such. 

My blood Brother has an interest in Freemasonry just as I did before joining due to our mothers uncle. I would not be surprised at all if he joins one day soon as he has already asked me about the process in partitioning. 

He was just out and about with his fiance the other night looking for a place to eat and saw the S&C on the board. To him, and too most I guess, it screams out Freemasonry but I have no clue how many people get into the exacts of the positioning of the tools.  I'm just a week old EA that has not even soaked his little toe in the waters, let alone a foot or the rest, but I look forward in learning the exacts of the craft


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 30, 2013)

Everything in its own time Brother.  Stick with the tools and the brotherhood and you'll do very well.

May the GAOTU bless and keep you.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 30, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Everything in its own time Brother.  Stick with the tools and the brotherhood and you'll do very well.
> 
> May the GAOTU bless and keep you.



Thank you Brother 
I have a million questions being so new, but i trust that each of them will be answered in the right time.  Blessings to you and your family


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 3, 2013)

John Schnitz said:


> Any body notice the position. Of the square.



I also noticed the angle of the compasses ...


----------



## brother josh (Dec 3, 2013)

I noticed there is a good lookin burger in that picture and I'm hungry 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh (Dec 3, 2013)

I noticed there is a good lookin burger in that picture and I'm hungry 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## crono782 (Dec 3, 2013)

this would've been funnier (w/ the burger in the middle) IMO. lol


----------



## brother josh (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice I've seen that it is funny how so many mason are proud of that knife and fork degree 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## crono782 (Dec 3, 2013)

I know of the tongue-in-cheek knife and fork degree which I hear is pretty funny, but never seen it. though also I've heard it used in a more derogatory form as a term for some masons who do not bother to ever practice their craft nor give back to the fraternity and just pretty much show up for the meals (and bills) hence another version of "knife and fork mason" hah. either way though, yes, it's funny how many dig that degree.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 3, 2013)

crono782 said:


> I know of the tongue-in-cheek knife and fork degree which I hear is pretty funny, but never seen it.



So far I've only seen it in Washington state where I was affiliated at Seaside Lodge for a short time then moved out of state.  As it was delivered at refreshment after a 3rd degree it's not actually a degree - It does not refer to Table Lodge either.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 3, 2013)

BroBook said:


> Rare



Well done


----------



## John Schnitz (Dec 3, 2013)

i guess that will be the 357 Burger on the menu.


----------



## John Schnitz (Dec 3, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I guess it means that ANY Mason can enjoy one!  :wink:



I think its called the 357 Burger on the menu.


----------

